# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Anyone wearing intigrated base wigs?

## Tracy C

I have recovered a lot of hair through medication, low level laser therapy and transplant surgery - but it's still not enough.  I am so close to being back to normal now - bet yet still so far...  So I have been searching for other hair replacement systems to add more coverage.  I've been wearing wigs for the past several years - but now I want something better if it is available.

I don't want anything that can cause more damage than I've already suffered.  I would love to find something that allows me to integrate what I have into the system - and allow me put it on and take it off myself so I can continue treating my hair loss.  I've learned of the existence of integrated systems.  So I've been searching for real world reviews and photo examples of these integrated base wigs.  I haven't found anything other than stock sales photos and phony sounding "testimonials".

Does anyone here use these and can comment on them?  How good do they really look?  How hard are they to put on?  How hard are they to take off?

----------


## deepakgarg

You should go through blonde wigs, it is very reliable and good looking you can purchase it from Minerva Hair with very affordable cost.

----------


## Rahul dhruv

you can try natural wig. it is made up of natural hair of either human or horse or wool. it look vary natural but it is some what expensive as compared to other synthetic wigs.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

Wigs are the permanent solution for hair loss. Better is this that you should go for hair transplant and if you have taken this services then you should go for repair hair transplantation.

----------

